# Centra Type 7 center cap info needed



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

I picked up a set of Centra Type 7s that didn't have center caps. I found a guy that had a set of 3 caps so I bought them figuring I could find a single. When I tried the caps in my wheels they didn't fit properly. The diameter is right, but they sit too far in and the bolt hole does not line up. 

This is the center of my wheels. Notice the groove around the inside lip? Also the center cap bolt hole looks like it was just drilled and tapped? 


These are the center caps I got. (which by the way are for sale now)


If you look at this picture I found online you can see the center the caps most likely fit. 


I am wondering if a cap like these are what mine are supposed to have? (wish mine were 3pc.)


If I can't find the proper one I think I will just make a set of flat caps that line up with the bolt hole that is there. 
Anyone have any experience of Centra wheels?


----------

